# Reddit and why is such a cesspool



## Saint Agustin (Sep 14, 2022)

Two days ago I created a reddit account. I got permabanned for making a joke.

The joke was "Curb your autism, go touch grass".

Apparently I was harassing and threatening people. 

Reddit has no problem when saying worse things to "transphobes" and "republicans". It also had no problem with pedophiles, groomers and sexual deviants.

Words like Groomer are banned from reddit. Calling someone a degenerate is also banned. 

Its like they want to promote degeneracy behavioir and stop all disenting opinions about it.

That makes a safe heaven to all troons, pedos, deviants, degenerates, rapist, drug addicts and all of those pieces of shit.

Reddit is trash and deserves to be shut down. I got banned in less than 48 hours just for a joke, it makes people self centered, and make everyone thinks that being a degenerate coomer the norm.

Fucking troons. Male in dresses are controling the internet.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 14, 2022)

what a hot and refreshing take


----------



## Troonos (Sep 14, 2022)

Same reason all of Silicon Valley is. Trannies and recent college graduates.


----------



## llllIllIllIIIIllI (Sep 14, 2022)

The thing that really did it for me was reading about how reddit deletes 5% of its posts.  That's like, fucking millions of posts per month.  They probably have a lot of wordfilters and automation but a lot of that is done by hand.  Reddit is a magnet for autists to create shitty little circlejerks and make everyone jump through their virtual hoops.  They are always copies of the same fat smelly loser who has nothing else in their lives, they finally found something that lets them pretend they are in control of something.  Literally every reddit thread older than a few months always has all of its users, posts, replies etc everything deleted, and it's getting exponentially more useless over time.

The site is fucking obsessed with banning and deleting itself.

Also, their le upboat system makes conversation impossible since any anonymous coward can downvote your post just once, and it will effectively be unread and censored.  Youtube is cucky but they at least know to mix in a little bit of the highest voted comments and new ones.  Reddit is full on highest to lowest upvotes so obviously as soon as someone makes a shitty pun, everything else is squelched.  Everyone I meet off the site, in person or online, that divulges that they use reddit, is always a smarmy cunt karen antifa fag in the making.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 14, 2022)

Idk, why did you make an account there? Probably for the same reason other people do, because it's popular and you assume you can actually discuss things. That's why it sucks, because it's one of the big sites with a ton of SEO and therefore, because it's popular, control freaks are going to try to perch themselves there like gargoyles just waiting for the opportunity to crack down.

They don't get paid and reddit has no unified culture or spirit to believe in anymore, so the only possible reason they could be doing it is because they're power junkies.
It doesn't require ill intent, basically unless you're habituated to extreme self-censorship I don't think it's possible to make it on a site like that. That's why I've never even bothered.



Just A Butt said:


> what a hot and refreshing take


Yeah, but a lot of times people online exaggerate things because they're whiny. I'm sure it's a completely different experience actually going someplace and saying something seemingly benign and having an actual contemptible fucking faggot somewhere look at it and say "We do not want you here". Probably hurt the poor little guy's feelings.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 14, 2022)

Reddit went downhill when Aaron Swartz disappeared and was taken over by corporate friendly CEO’s that don’t know how the Internet works.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 14, 2022)

Reddit, besides the couple of errant subs, which are usually quarantined, is almost entirely centralised and ruled by powermods. 

Remember that in all likelyhood, ghizlaine maxwell or her team, was one of the most active powermods (that went dark since her incarceration), and you understand why it's groomer central. Aaron Schwartz didn't kill himself either.

Any sub with significant activity gets pushed to moderate through backchannels according to centralised demands. A lot of it is also automoderated due to certain trigger words that differ from sub to sub. 

The most valuable thing for reddit (not the users) is the manufactored consent and groupthink, where people are rewarded for thinking one way, punished for unpopular opinions and there is the illusion that this isn't the case (popular subs like /r/unpopularopinions quickly become a place to share popular opinions).

And the most effective thing is that because of the structure of mods, whenever there is a pressing political issue, every single sub can push it to the top. Even so called neutral and unpolitical subs like /r/science that supposedly ban every post that doesn't refer to a study, will push posts on climate change, covid, internet neutrality and so on, even though they're not part of studies, because of the pressing "human need" or whatever excuse they use. 

It's also heavily botted like most social media sites.

The best way to read the reddit agenda is to go to some random subs, sort by top posts and look at the top 20 posts and see the 1 or 2 political ones. And see that those are almost universal among subs.


----------



## David Brown (Sep 14, 2022)

The only person I know IRL that is a reddit enthusiast is literally diagnosed with autism, also he's a gigantic piece of shit lazy faggot worker that embarrasses me and my union, fuck him.


----------



## BasedCentrist (Sep 14, 2022)

The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Sep 15, 2022)

The current CEO, spez, looked for weirdo shut-ins to Janny. These weirdo shut-ins were porn addicted social misfits who craved power and view criticism the same as attacks on themselves. 
Tranny Jannies power trip because they can, if they can attack you for being inferior for being a bigot or stupid they will. Autism is another identity for them, they see it as attacking a monolith.

Not having porn on a website generally avoids Janny trannies because they’re coom brained weirdos, but it does attract actual women which can also kill your community. It’s odd how much trannies have made me realize how subtle women act compared to the parody that is troons.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Sep 15, 2022)

A common answer it the idea that its the fault of the so called "Average redditors", this idea is false, the only power normal redditors have is social pressure, if you don't give a shit, they don't have any power. The main issue with reddit is powermods, the admins and the fact that reddit is astroturfed by the CIA. Its a fact that the majority of posts on the front page end up deleted. Why do you think the majority of posts are from these shitty subreddits? Gif of weird thing? Shitty article? Hyper-liberality. When you're on reddit that isn't astroturfed you'll realize that most people there aren't hyper progressives and are just hobbyists. Anyways reddit is a shitty website and its kind of sad to see what it has become.


----------



## Doji (Sep 15, 2022)

Yeah, Reddit is trash, never got into it and it's best I remain that way. The fact it hides comments that are downvoted... Reddit is a seriously sad joke.

Honestly thinking about it just leaves me speechless. How can a discussion platform encourage hivemind thinking like that and be popular, humans are truly disappointing. I should be an alien.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Sep 15, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


Holy shit! When your gunt's so big, you need to carry a negro child to off-balance it, then it's a sure sign that you need to lose weight.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 15, 2022)

There is some nice bitching about Reddit in the Reddit General thread in Community Watch:


			https://kiwifarms.st/threads/reddit-general.8257
		


Reddit is beyond saving, even if you removed all mods and replaced them with sweatshop Indians who give no shit about IDpol. It will forever remain an echo chamber, where any doubt or disagreement gets downvoted into oblivion. You can't even discuss niche interests there without being affected by the echo chamber mob. There are plenty of alternatives to plebbit, I don't see a point of visiting that site in 2022 for reasons other than to obtain material for Kiwi Farmers to laugh at.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Sep 15, 2022)

As others have stated, the site fell apart a couple years ago. But I do think the site has gone into overdrive with the.censorship and banning.

Someone indicated Bardfinn has a spread sheet of some 40k users who express wrong think...  There is no Blocklist like Twitter to simply block all ahs users and those people have sock accounts anyway.

I think it may be worthwhile.to have an account to ask questions,.say for example if there is a feature on windows 10!you want to ask a question about...  But as far as using it a avenue to expresd yourself... anyone with a remote semvaln e of sanity will get banneqd, or deal with lots of bullshit in any case...


BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


I love the looks on the faces of the guy in the light blue plaid and the maroon polo upper right corner.  Redhead in the back practically hiding looks cute. The housewife on lavender behind the dog looks perplexed and disgusted. Not sure what to make of the brunette standing next to her. The rest are spiteful mutants, with may be one or two exceptions....


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 15, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


I like how the thin woman on the bottom right is trying to make herself appear smaller so she wouldn't be eaten by the fatties surrounding her.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


Black baby, lol, but no black people.

When even /pol/ is more multicultural.


----------



## 123123ofno (Sep 28, 2022)

Apparently my reddit user is over 9 years and it was a different site/community back then. The two biggest shifts in reddit from what I've seen was the 2016 US election snd tumblr banning porn. Both seem to have caused a influx degenerates and an increase in censorship, janny-fuckery and manipulation.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Sep 28, 2022)

Something about the Reddit experience just feels so _off_ but I can never put my finger on it. This goes way deeper than overt political signal boosting or censorship; there’s something just creepy about the overall tone you get from the site. A previous poster said that there’s no unifying Reddit culture but I’m not sure I agree. 

There seems to be a weird drive towards overt politeness which makes everything seem extra artificial. Because of this, no one seems bothered to be even slightly skeptical of obviously fake stories as that may come off as unacceptably rude. Obviously, that’s extremely ironic for a site that fucking loves science so much. 

The front page is also littered with posts that I genuinely cannot understand why a human would upvote. I don’t mean idpol I disagree with or topics I just don’t like; I mean absolute sub-boomer tier humor or things that stretch the definition of “mildly interesting”. Posts that I can’t imagine a human having any reaction at all to.

This all comes together to give the unshakable feeling that Reddit is extremely manipulated but you can’t ever get a specific sense of exactly how or to what ends it’s manipulated


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Sep 28, 2022)

Reddit is a shithole and all, don't get me wrong, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to fuck the shit out of a snoo


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 28, 2022)

It is a shit hole because it is all fake now.

Reddit sold out to public investors and public investors have no idea what real internet culture actually is and have replaced the website culture with a sanitized "advertiser" friendly lifestyle brand version of it.


Edit: on second thought Reddit was always a shit hole because the site design is fucking ass, but the site culture getting replaced with boring advertisement friendly horseshit is still true.


----------



## Catler (Sep 28, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


Holy fuck it’s literally all the stereotypes in one image, even the dog doesn’t look like it wants to be there.





“If Only You Knew How Bad Things Really Are”


----------



## Space_Dandy (Sep 28, 2022)

Reddit used to be cool, but like most things on the internet, once it becomes big, corporate, and mainstream it becomes over-regulated until its a shadow of its former self.


----------



## The Feline Solution (Sep 28, 2022)

I had a short-lived reddit account years ago which eventually got banned completly for troon-related hatespeech, what pissed me off the most was the endless repitition of completly unfunny jokes and memes in the comments, regardless of the post or subreddit. I say this as someone who spent years on /v/ but even PS3HASNOGAEMS wasn't as tiresome and grating as the shit under virtually any reddit post. 
The repitition wasn't limited to unfunny shitposting, the amount of times i read some random comment and thought "wait a minute, i read that exact comment a minute ago" is uncountable. 

Apart from that, reddit is shit because it's the ultimate echochamber, niggers on there bloviate about how the chinks and russkis spread their propaganda online while being astroturfed like a motherfucker themselves simultaneously. Fuck Reddit, and fuck me for still being forced to use it sometimes because  virtually everything gaming related i'm interested in is either on there or, even worse, Discord.

I also unironically blame reddit ruining the last good boards on 4chan, especially /tg/ got borderline unusable past 2016 with the influx of tourists who do not understand that not every board acts like /b/. That's probably the only thing i'm legit mad at, regarding redditors.


BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


Giga-Gunt with black child sends me every time.


----------



## Milkis (Sep 28, 2022)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Something about the Reddit experience just feels so _off_ but I can never put my finger on it. This goes way deeper than overt political signal boosting or censorship; there’s something just creepy about the overall tone you get from the site. A previous poster said that there’s no unifying Reddit culture but I’m not sure I agree.
> 
> There seems to be a weird drive towards overt politeness which makes everything seem extra artificial. Because of this, no one seems bothered to be even slightly skeptical of obviously fake stories as that may come off as unacceptably rude. Obviously, that’s extremely ironic for a site that fucking loves science so much.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. My perception is: they're all submissive in tone. It's like trying to have a normal discussion at a masochist club where everyone's saying "YES... hurt me MORE!" every time you disagree with them, and not in the cool Gray Fox way. It offends the normal human sense of dignity to see people acting that way.

Hackernews is like that too, but with more passive aggression.


----------



## Halmaz (Sep 28, 2022)

The upvote system is great at destroying all chance of meaningful conversation, as it enables low effort shitposts to float to the top, while genuinely interesting discussion is subjugated. Even on small subreddits the top comments are unfunny joke/meme posts, or humble brags about how amazing "teh wife" is. It doesn't really help the updoot system can be easily abused.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Sep 28, 2022)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Something about the Reddit experience just feels so _off_ but I can never put my finger on it. This goes way deeper than overt political signal boosting or censorship; there’s something just creepy about the overall tone you get from the site. A previous poster said that there’s no unifying Reddit culture but I’m not sure I agree.
> 
> There seems to be a weird drive towards overt politeness which makes everything seem extra artificial. Because of this, no one seems bothered to be even slightly skeptical of obviously fake stories as that may come off as unacceptably rude. Obviously, that’s extremely ironic for a site that fucking loves science so much.
> 
> ...


You're on the right track. The reason why Reddit feels so weird is that there is a unified Reddit culture... among the mod teams. What makes Reddit stand out among other social platforms is rather than ban communities outright, they found it is better to hand troublesome subreddits to their personal stable of super jannies to subvert them. The gender critical subreddits are a perfect example of this, what was originally subs to challenge transgenderism were handed over to the janny trannies. So you end up with a hand full of power users enthusiastically overseeing the moderation of all the major subreddits. Another reason why Reddit sucks is that it buries unpopular opinions with its rating system. So it creates an eco chamber, and if a politically incorrect opinions do bubble to the top they get deleted by mods. And lastly Reddit shadow bans posts at seemingly at random. So best be polite and mild so your post makes it to the public. It creates a weird paranoia among users and makes them easy to get them to follow peer pressure. 

Also, RIP r/cringeanarchy who decided to self destruct rather than give in to the tranny jannies. But I do miss coffee table posting...


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Sep 28, 2022)

Reddit is severely control with nothing that can organically rise from it, boring, and overpopulated. Reddit is a good example of why small populated dedicated forum websites like the kind Kiwifarms is based around is still superiors to large social media giants.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Sep 28, 2022)

So I was banned PERMANENTLY by reddit FOR PROMOTING HATE without a warning, just for a comment.

The comment in question was deleted, but what was so wrong about it? It annoyed some reddit mod.

I replied to the question of "What everyone should have two of?"  With a cheeky answer: "Two tits and two ovaries = women"

That really pissed reddit mods. 

Now I started thinking.... They don't even send you a warning or put you in time out or shadowban you or ban you from subreddit, they straight up ban your account for the slightest offense against The Cult.

Reddit is fucking dead if they ban everyone like that. Is full of bots and troons accounts. Is not even interesting if you have to carefully say anything unless you slightly offend someone, not even directly even, just as an offhand comment is enough to get you banned from the site.

Reddit is a cesspool of censorship and degeneracy. If they were good people they would promote opinions instead of outright yeeting you of their site.

Redditors are not good people.


----------



## Delta Integrale (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm just reiterating what others have said so far but just to add my two cents:

The "hot" threads system basically ensures any even remotely interesting topic gets pushed into the ether within 24 hours at most. Most people who casually browse don't deviate from that mode.

Anything popular media related gets botted into the popular section.

While I get the original intention of the upvote/downvote system, it didn't account for the average retard on the internet. I think they would've been better off keeping the threaded commenting system they have currently but opting for a highlighting system like KF has without the karma bullshit. The comment threads should just be ordered by time. Yea you'll get the retards going "first" but that's probably no worse than what it is now.
Also, as far as I'm aware the entire "muh internet points" stuff was popularized because of reddit.

The users have always been bad to my knowledge. Even going back to 2014, especially in the larger communities, it felt like every post was someone making the same dumb pun and it always had a chain of people quoting even dumber jokes from tv shows. It has just gotten worse since then.

And all that before we even get to the shitty power mods/trannies and their little fiefdoms. 

Just the fact that a half-baked internet forum is somehow a "multi-billion dollar silicon valley" company is outrageous.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Sep 29, 2022)

I feel like when alot of people are complaining about reddit their minds are stuck in the 2015 interpretation of it. Do you have really any idea how bad things really are? 

Getting downvoted is completely miniscule compared to reddit being astroturfed into taking a side in a war for a machiavellian struggle for an imperialistic government. The front page being completely astroturfed and the majority of posts getting removed by the mods is way worse than downvotes. People don't even get downvotes these days since mods just ban people at the drop of a hat. Man, I miss the days when getting downvoted was the worst thing to happen on reddit because all I needed to do was not give a shit.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Sep 29, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> I feel like when alot of people are complaining about reddit their minds are stuck in the 2015 interpretation of it. Do you have really any idea how bad things really are?
> 
> Getting downvoted is completely miniscule compared to reddit being astroturfed into taking a side in a war for a machiavellian struggle for an imperialistic government. The front page being completely astroturfed and the majority of posts getting removed by the mods is way worse than downvotes. People don't even get downvotes these days since mods just ban people at the drop of a hat. Man, I miss the days when getting downvoted was the worst thing to happen on reddit because all I needed to do was not give a shit.


Wait, are you telling me that all the posts about how all the Ukrainian puppers  fuxkin’ love teh  science did not make it to the front page organically?


----------



## Saint Agustin (Sep 29, 2022)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Wait, are you telling me that all the posts about how all the Ukrainian puppers  fuxkin’ love teh  science did not make it to the front page organically?


Reddit is full of bots and socket accounts. 

I wouldn't be surprised there is some blackmarket with accounts with lots of karma just for companies to push their product on idiots, troons and neckbeards: Case in point: FUNKO POPS.

Overpriced pieces of plastic that retards love to collect.

Tell me is that is not a scam.


----------



## tankazoo (Nov 25, 2022)

I got banned from reddit for calling out some chick, her byline in reddit said mother to 5 kids, and then it said "nonbinary". I simply asked her how she can use the word nonbinary and mother in the same sentence. She proceeded to lose her shit on me, go on some rant about how she can climb a tree and told me she is reporting me. Got permabanned for supposedly promoting hate. Still dont know how she can be a mom and nonbinary. Reddit is a cesspool of extreme left wing tards


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 25, 2022)

Because it’s full of pedophiles, leftists who think even moderate democrats are goose-stepping nazis, no fun allowed sjws, power tripping tranny jannnies, autists who slap their fins together over the 7 billionth dad joke level pun but downvote anything intelligent or any opinion that goes against the grain. Need I go on?


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Nov 26, 2022)

The moderators are usually worthless parasites of society
It's constantly being astroturfed to hell
The community is full of retarded manchildren.  It's also full of retarded children
The tech community exists on there

Admittedly there are some actually useful small subs that offer helpful resources.  Unfortunately there's also a lot of small subs that look like they offer helpful resources but in actuality they either offer bad advice or can only answer basic questions that you could have found in a few seconds yourself if you weren't a technologically illiterate hick.


----------



## Skitzels (Nov 27, 2022)

If you ever wondered why jocks used to shove nerds into lockers or give them swirlies, all you need to do is go on Reddit.


----------



## Otterly (Nov 27, 2022)

It is a model for the way social media is used to control us. You’re tied to identity, you’re given a set of opinions to conform to and things to believe and if you do t you’re crushed to oblivion. If you comply you’re rewarded. The result is an artificial environment where people are trained like pavlovs dogs to believe certain things, to not even think about others and to attack anyone who steps out of line. 
   Contrast with here and somewhere like 4chan. Here there’s good moderation, where the rules are clearly set out. If I threaten person x irl then I’m in trouble but otherwise the worst that can happen is I’m told I’m a tit. 4chan is even more anonymous and that completely breaks the link of that emotional feedback loop. A post on/pol/ or similar can be reacted to and by the next thread you’re just a number again.
   Imagine a world where online anonymity is gone completely. That’s what they want. There’s nowhere to hide from the feedback loop then. The perfect panopticon.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Nov 29, 2022)

Troonos said:


> Same reason all of Silicon Valley is. Trannies and recent college graduates.


I cannot believe women are so welcoming of trannies. They're literally just men. It seems anti-feminist.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 29, 2022)

RMQualtrough said:


> I cannot believe women are so welcoming of trannies. They're literally just men. It seems anti-feminist.


The women that were not comfortable with trannies have already left plebbit. Some migrated to a reddit-like site for tranny-hating women (ovarit.com) or the Fediverse instance spinster.xyz


----------



## Troonos (Nov 29, 2022)

RMQualtrough said:


> I cannot believe women are so welcoming of trannies. They're literally just men. It seems anti-feminist.


It's not just anti-feminist. It's actually the patriarchy that retarded feminists have been fearmongering about all these years. It's finally real, and it's forcing itself into women's spaces, marginalizing women, and trying to tell women what womanhood actually is. Literal peak patriarchy.


----------



## Ravana (Nov 29, 2022)

All redditors know how to do is regurgitate catchphrases and references. There's no real conversation to be had there.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 29, 2022)

Jonah Hill poster said:


> Reddit went downhill when Aaron Swartz disappeared and was taken over by corporate friendly CEO’s that don’t know how the Internet works.


They absolutely know how the internet works. Those people who took over realized they had the power to manufacture consensus and influence society to suit their agenda.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 29, 2022)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Because of this, no one seems bothered to be even slightly skeptical of obviously fake stories as that may come off as unacceptably rude. Obviously, that’s extremely ironic for a site that fucking loves science so much.


In the thread about reddit on here, people have pointed out how much this happens on that sub, "Am I the Asshole?" where people post stories that happened to them and ask reddit if they behaved appropriately in the situation. So many of the stories are fake to a retardedly obvious degree. It's baffling how anyone engages with the poster without calling them a lying jackass.

This is how they usually go: "I did something completely magnanimous and selfless for my neighbor, and they turned around and kicked me in the groin, called me a homophobic slur, and stole my car. I thought I was being nice. Am I the asshole?" All the responses, of course, will be praising the OP while making irrelevant observations about the supposed "a-hole" in the situation.

Seriously, go to that sub sometime and read a few of the stories. Almost all of them are some variation of this.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Nov 29, 2022)

Or equally oft


Caesare said:


> In the thread about reddit on here, people have pointed out how much this happens on that sub, "Am I the Asshole?" where people post stories that happened to them and ask reddit if they behaved appropriately in the situation. So many of the stories are fake to a retardedly obvious degree. It's baffling how anyone engages with the poster without calling them a lying jackass.
> 
> This is how they usually go: "I did something completely magnanimous and selfless for my neighbor, and they turned around and kicked me in the groin, called me a homophobic slur, and stole my car. I thought I was being nice. Am I the asshole?" All the responses, of course, will be praising the OP while making irrelevant observations about the supposed "a-hole" in the situation.
> 
> Seriously, go to that sub sometime and read a few of the stories. Almost all of them are some variation of this.


Or equally often, they seem more likely to be real, or at least plausible, but they’re always written in a way that screams that there’s a big hole missing in the story. 

It’ll be something like “Am I the asshole for being upset that my wife doesn’t want me playing video games?” But the author will omit that he lost his job because he was not showing up to keep gaming, leaving only the vague feeling that there’s a key piece of context missing from his story


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 29, 2022)

Look at the fucking collosal Gunt on this Behemoth


----------



## davids877 (Nov 29, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Look at the fucking collosal Gunt on this Behemoth
> View attachment 3962742


I assume the black child has that look because she knows she's about to be eaten.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Nov 29, 2022)

As I said in my apparently popular "Troons are a honest to fuck cult and I can prove it" post, Milieu Control is what makes Reddit suck rot crotch. Unlike something as visceral and face to face as a Discord with bullshit moderation, where it's confrontational and immediate and everyone can see it all and easily dm eachother, reddit's Milieu Control is subtle and less conscious. It's also harder to make a splinter subreddit since reddit itself will shut you down, while Discord is shockingly bad at stopping servers sharing warez or CSAM.

Unapproved ideas are buried, while the party line is promoted. All most people see is just *The Message,* so then monkeybrain beep boop fart normies think that way, and most people are, indeed, normies! You're punished, disappeared and finally banned if you don't play along. However, because internet, _staying anonymous and operating through multiple identities that come and go ephemerally is still possible._ You can DM to a degree, but it's clunkier than Discord or Facebook or the beloved instant messenger programs of times past.

So while someone can take the (literal to the movie, you utter faggots) red pill and operate that way, it makes you a shadow or a phantom to all but people you trust to share your true self with. Underground shit can form and people with sock puppets can make sacrificial subreddits to get a message out here and there and pull people off or form discreet networks that operate off site (over _other social media, _lol).

As people who can't handle it drop out and give up, or the idiots get sloppy and caught, the underground gets better and better until it's impossible to stop or subvert. Normies slowly find out about it and about other social media platforms. Most faggots just want the updoots and entertainment, whatever, who cares. People who _do _care will eventually form a critical mass, however. So where do us Farmers fit in?

We're one of the few places where you can create and maintain an identity and speak your mind with some degree of safety and a large degree of freedom. If a mod was a faggot here we'd rip them to pieces and screenshots would pop up on ED and 4chan. We also have a dear ooperator who just doesn't play that game, thank fuck. So, hopeless as it might feel, it's not, and what we're doing is going to be part of how this eventually improves, or at least becomes difficult for the dipshits at the top.

My role in this is articulating how the power structures that the internet sets up allows faggots to literally ruin the world, so, here goes:

*It's moderation tools and a lack of face to face violence. I'm serious.*

Any faggot can mute, kick, ban, block, mute, time out, humiliate someone, by clicking buttons on a screen, and is insulated from the anger of the person they're doing it to. You don't have to physically fight someone to kick them out or tie them up or gag them, you just click the button. I'd imagine a lot of modfaggots would find themselves missing teeth or dead if they made the attempt to do so in real person, would you not, dear reader?

In person, if people can't get along, they tend to just have drama and split, sometimes a fist fight, but you don't have the same bullshit to anywhere near the same degree. If a group is split over ideas, a narrow majority doesn't lead to the minority being completely shat up, nor does a minority have some magic irl admin console to silence or disappear other people for real. The internet allows power hungry broke brained dipshits to do things that generally require an established power structure and a culture of fear to inculcate.

For an institution or state to bury people and ideas and promote a party line as easily as reddit or other social media can, you literally need a culture of fear and a secret police and everyone fucking _knows_, they just have to go along. On reddit, a normie can be completely fucking oblivious to it all, which is what's scary.

Discord also facilitates this kind of hog shit, since you can passively aggressively be a faggot moderator, but it's real time, and since DMs and new Discord servers take seconds to set up, splinters happen more easily. So, yes, you still have issues like "troons take over when they install or convert a mod," but the same people can easily just go elsewhere and ban them from even showing up in the first place, lesson learned. Reddit, sadly, is rotten to the core, and big social media like it is too.

So, what do we do?
Get the fuck off of big social media that does that shit, challenge it with sock puppets, and of course:

Cry 'faggot', and let slip the thoughts of war.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Nov 30, 2022)

A combination of severely autistic trannies. Any good subreddit of reasonable people gets banned and any normal subreddit unrelated to the autistic tranny shit automatically gets assigned severely autistic tranny moderators without the consent of the subreddit owner.


----------



## std::string (Nov 30, 2022)

Ravana said:


> All redditors know how to do is regurgitate catchphrases and references. There's no real conversation to be had there.


Don't forget the pointless personal anecdotes.

Redditors use the site for all their social interaction so they don't have friends in real life to bore to death with their shit.


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Nov 30, 2022)

I downloaded the Reddit app a few months back just out of curiosity and I honestly didn't hate it as much as I thought I would. It undoubtedly suffers a lot of problems regarding groupthink and uneducated people giving opinions based off things they know nothing about but it's really not that different from 4chan in that regard. It's definitely a lot easier to find content that interests you

One thing that annoys the fuck out of me is how the userbase fails to pick up the most obvious satire and demands everything be explained to them like they're twelve years old. If they were to use Kiwifarms they would probably be asking without irony who JULAYYY is and would get legitimately offended when you threaten to fight them at 4210 Wolftown Rd or however that copypasta goes

A lot of the articles they post are straight up fake or misleading, too. But again, it's not that different compared to the rest of the internet

5/10 not great not terrible. I only really use it when I'm bored between college classes


----------



## duckbutter&toejamsandwich (Dec 1, 2022)

1. Reddit's average user is between the ages of 14 to 22

2. The vast majority of subs are jannied by a small group of trannies and other psychos like Ghislaine Maxwell. 

3. Bots, bots, everywhere. Most front page posts are pushed there by bots. 

4. Hidden advertising. Every wonder why so many front page posts are asking the lines of  "mega corporate employee does a good thing"? Or why "new cool thing" posts are suddenly everywhere and they all look the same? Because mega corporation paid to post and advance to the front page, either through reddit itself or through fake accounts and bots. 

5. It's all a brain washing psyop. This is the biggest reason Reddit sucks. A decade ago RedditBlog released a list of the most Reddit addicted cities. The biggest city addicted to reddit wasn't New York or SF, it's Elgin Air Force base, home to DARPA's Social Media in Strategic Communication program (SMISC). This is the government's social media manipulation center. Read the link and the links in it. You'll never look at any social media the same. And let's not forget that ShareBlue was also found astroturfing the hell out of reddit.


----------



## InsulindianPhasmid (Dec 1, 2022)

one of the things that left Reddit open to abuse by tranny jannies is the sheer amount of moderation subs need. No one with an actual life (friends, proper job, family) could do it so it falls on the mouthbreathing coomers and NEETs, who will do the equivalent of part or full time working hours for free moderating that shithole.

One of the women only subs I followed closed themselves because they couldn’t deal with the moderation required- they would have CP spammed at them constantly to try to get the sub banned. They’ve  started their own forum to get away from the tranny jammies and incels now.

I think a movement away from the large platforms is inevitable giving how intolerable they’ve become.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 1, 2022)

duckbutter&toejamsandwich said:


> 1. Reddit's average user is between the ages of 14 to 22
> 
> 2. The vast majority of subs are jannied by a small group of trannies and other psychos like Ghislaine Maxwell.
> 
> ...



Do you have a source for #1? That's some extremely useful information and helps me make my point of "if all you ever know is this Huxleyesque faggot bullshit you don't even know you're being mind controlled."

Also, yes, it literally is a fucking psyop. Fucking hell man.



InsulindianPhasmid said:


> one of the things that left Reddit open to abuse by tranny jannies is the sheer amount of moderation subs need. No one with an actual life (friends, proper job, family) could do it so it falls on the mouthbreathing coomers and NEETs, who will do the equivalent of part or full time working hours for free moderating that shithole.
> 
> One of the women only subs I followed closed themselves because they couldn’t deal with the moderation required- they would have CP spammed at them constantly to try to get the sub banned. They’ve  started their own forum to get away from the tranny jammies and incels now.
> 
> *I think a movement away from the large platforms is inevitable giving how intolerable they’ve become.*



Ah, the internet returns to its roots. w/r/t "CP spamming to get things banned" goes, though, reddit is intentionally allowing it, and I can prove that too!

https://www.thorn.org/ TADA!

Thorn provides some really clever technology that lets image hosts and really any large website that has free uploads scan against known exploitation victims and CSAM, and can even start to identify new victims. Yes, machine learning and AI can identify new, unknown kid faces in the context of CSAM and tip off authorities that there's a new victim being exploited, pull IPs, and start geolocating before the boots fly into doors.

It's too fucking early to say "Reddit literally allows cp spam to kill subreddits because they should already have thorn's tech in place to stop it in its tracks" but I just did. God fucking dammit.

EDIT: Same for fucking Discord, but I don't need to explain why they're never implementing that.


----------



## Zookerton (Dec 1, 2022)

I just hate how reddit and the easily offended keep banning words. Oh no you can't use this word please use this word as our preferred word to refer to this thing. A year later these same easily offended snowflakes decide to ban the word they told you to use instead for the same reason as the old word.


----------



## St.Davis (Dec 1, 2022)

I expect I am echoing sentiments from others in the thread, but here is my analysis:

Reddit was severely flawed from the design stage. Promoting popular (i.e le upboated) comments to the top of the comment section in a given thread incentivises one of two posting styles (And also makes the "first post" exceedingly important).

A: Epic Dunks ("Ratio", etc)
B: GroupThink.

Posts that don't subscribe to one of these two formats are unlikely to be popular, and so are unlikely to reach the top of the page. Worse: posts that are sufficiently unpopular are outright hidden without manually unfurling them. The only way around this is to be a power user, which brings me to another point; Karma. Karma (and similar accolades like Leddit Gold) is a sign of status, and implies that one is "in tune" with the userbase. This allows such users to be afforded the ability to shape other users' opinions ("This is a popular/high-Karma user... He must be correct!"). This of course further incentivises Epic Dunks and Groupthink, along with sob stories/fabrications in order to farm Karma in order to one day become a power user oneself.

I don't consider Stickers to be analagous to Reddit Upboats, as they have no functional effect. A post is not promoted to the first page of a thread if given enough Likes or Agrees, nor made invisible if it becomes a haberdashery. Sorting comments by date is simply the only logical format.

Further: Reddit Tranny Jannies compound these issues through their outright proscription of dissent and WrongThink, and their virulent nepotism that has incrementally increased the concentration of aformentioned Tranny Jannies in both local (per subreddit) and site-wide moderator positions. The site is entirely unsalvageable (not that it was ever any good), as Tranny Jannies appear to outnumber "normal" reddit admins/mods. Just as importantly; the opinions of the Tranny Jannies are ostensibly considered "good", and so even if they werent the majority; they cannot be overruled without social backlash.
Positive changes to the site structure and administration can therefore never be made. There's also the issue of Tranny Jannies using backchannel methods to eject users/subreddits that don't submit to their rule, documented in the Bardfinn thread.

Addendum: Yes obviously you can set Reddit to sort posts in some other order ("New", "Controversial", whatever) but the default is on "Hot", and I expect that 99% of Redditors leave it on that setting.


----------



## InsulindianPhasmid (Dec 1, 2022)

I


Zookerton said:


> I just hate how reddit and the easily offended keep banning words. Oh no you can't use this word please use this word as our preferred word to refer to this thing. A year later these same easily offended snowflakes decide to ban the word they told you to use instead for the same reason as the old word.


It’s not really the words, it’s the thinking behind the words they hate. They want to force conformity of thought on people or have them exiled.


----------



## duckbutter&toejamsandwich (Dec 1, 2022)

Plussy Pounder said:


> Do you have a source for #1? That's some extremely useful information and helps me make my point of "if all you ever know is this Huxleyesque faggot bullshit you don't even know you're being mind controlled."
> 
> Also, yes, it literally is a fucking psyop. Fucking hell man.
> 
> ...


So the last survey with public results on the ages of reddit users was in 2012.   Just over half of the user base was between the ages of 13-22. There was a decent chunk of 22-29 year olds. However this was before the app was released in 2016. After the app released it was obvious that the ages began to skew much younger. 

There used to be a phenomena called Summer Reddit when you could tell by the quality of the posts and the amount of users on r/teenagers when school let out for the summer. Since the app was released number of users on r/teenagers has exploded.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Dec 1, 2022)

So, basically, this shit is normalized for millions of kids. Wonderful. In my youth, I was always told to think for myself and refused answers when I asked for a personal opinion on matters of politics and morality. 

What a shit show.


----------



## Merrys Pipeweed (Dec 1, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> View attachment 3692759
> The average plebbitor looks like this. Of course they can't take any jokes.


come on now, I really wish I never saw that

In fact now my day is ruined


----------



## The Noise (Dec 1, 2022)

St.Davis said:


> I expect I am echoing sentiments from others in the thread, but here is my analysis:
> 
> Reddit was severely flawed from the design stage. Promoting popular (i.e le upboated) comments to the top of the comment section in a given thread incentivises one of two posting styles (And also makes the "first post" exceedingly important).
> 
> ...


People always talk about reddit powerusers but I cannot for the life of me see what the big deal is. Unless you go out of your way to view a user's profile, you cannot see their comment karma and people only learn of powerusers when they're assholes (gallowboob and that one r/AgainstHateSubreddits mod who spams child porn I can't remember the name of to name a few examples.)

I think the more likely answer is that powerusers--the ones that control thousands of subreddits at a time, for instance--are shell accounts used to control narratives through post deletions and bans and promote certain viewpoints through the use of botnets.

Anyone remember u/IrlOurPresident? Dude was top mod of several subs that would barely eke out a couple of posts per day and get a modest amount of upvotes, but when he posted to those aforementioned nearly dead subs, his posts would rocket to the top of r/all with hundreds of thousands of upvotes, all promoting or blatantly advertising for democratic politicans with socialist tendencies like Bernie or AOC.

He eventually DID get suspended, but that was after many months of clear-as-day vote manipulation and point-pushing going on. And to this day it's probably still happening everywhere, just more subtly.


----------



## John Titor (Dec 1, 2022)

Speaking as someone who used to hang out at YTMND, anything with an updoot/downdoot system inevitably turns into a popularity contest. Who needs discourse when you can flaunt how many people like your post?


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Dec 1, 2022)

John Titor said:


> Speaking as someone who used to hang out at YTMND, anything with an updoot/downdoot system inevitably turns into a popularity contest. Who needs discourse when you can flaunt how many people like your post?


Reddit states in their official policies that they want to use upvotes and downvotes to get rid of posts that don't add to the discussion, but absolutely everyone on the site uses it as an agree/disagree button.


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 5, 2022)

Just browsing reddit it’s shocking how obviously young the “real users” are. On the front page it’s exclusively lefty politics posts, twitter screenshots and GPT-3 bots posting zingers in a 10k deep comments section, but when you get past the bots and find the “core userbase” it quickly becomes “hi im 14 and  reddit is so cool lol!! ”

Reddit is nice because it allows small hobby communities a way to freely host a discussion board, and it’s good for Q&A because every question about everything has been asked on there once before, but any subreddit that regularly gets posts with <600 upvotes is not worth reading.


----------



## skjora (Dec 5, 2022)

I like using reddit as a search engine for topics where shill-sites, aggressive SEO and the death of forums have rendered google completely unusable. Like technical questions, product reviews and such.


----------



## RougeRed (Dec 5, 2022)

John Titor said:


> Speaking as someone who used to hang out at YTMND, anything with an updoot/downdoot system inevitably turns into a popularity contest. Who needs discourse when you can flaunt how many people like your post?


If it was used as intended, it would be different, but Reddit is/was retarded for thinking it would be different. You were supposed to upvote stuff that fit and contributed, and downvote shit that didn't. They really thought people would give points to people they disagreed with because they were furthering the discussion. Like you said, it will always boil down to hivemind "It has more points, they must be right" and "Less points means it is badthink that I must disagree with".


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 7, 2022)

I thought Reddit has the shittiest text formatting I've ever seen. I didn't think about the more sinister elements of it.


----------



## Wasbenzine (Dec 7, 2022)

skjora said:


> I like using reddit as a search engine for topics where shill-sites, aggressive SEO and the death of forums have rendered google completely unusable. Like technical questions, product reviews and such.


The death of forums didn't just happen for some unknown reason, it happened because search engines stopped promoting UGC (user-generated content). It's hard to police the entire internet so they just limit how much you can see, and reddit is only allowed because it's a squeaky clean kosher shithole. Go and search 'ugly jew' (check images), 'stormfront' or any other politically sensitive term in both Google and Yandex and compare the results. The fucking RUSSIAN search engine has zero censorship, and the american one is censored to uselessness. Fuck america.

Fuck plebbit as well, I can always sniff out a redditor whenever one is near. They fear bans so they adjust their behavior and thinking to align with what the site tells them to, so they don't lose all of their precious karma. It is conditioning in action.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 7, 2022)

Wasbenzine said:


> The death of forums didn't just happen for some unknown reason, it happened because search engines stopped promoting UGC (user-generated content). It's hard to police the entire internet so they just limit how much you can see, and reddit is only allowed because it's a squeaky clean kosher shithole. Go and search 'ugly jew' (check images), 'stormfront' or any other politically sensitive term in both Google and Yandex and compare the results. The fucking RUSSIAN search engine has zero censorship, and the american one is censored to uselessness. Fuck america.
> 
> Fuck plebbit as well, I can always sniff out a redditor whenever one is near. They fear bans so they adjust their behavior and thinking to align with what the site tells them to, so they don't lose all of their precious karma. It is conditioning in action.


Yandex censors different things, just like Google Search censors others. You should never trust a single search engine - use several, depending on what exactly you're looking for. And Google Search is trash-tier these days in general.

Twitter may be botted to hell and back, but it doesn't even hold a candle to Plebbit.


----------



## std::string (Dec 9, 2022)

RougeRed said:


> If it was used as intended, it would be different, but Reddit is/was retarded for thinking it would be different. You were supposed to upvote stuff that fit and contributed, and downvote shit that didn't. They really thought people would give points to people they disagreed with because they were furthering the discussion. Like you said, it will always boil down to hivemind "It has more points, they must be right" and "Less points means it is badthink that I must disagree with".


It was based on Slashdot, where, hey, guess what, it actually worked like intended.

You'd hit the comment button on a post and there was a chance you'd get selected as a mod. It was just random anonymous mods for each post. Old jokes, trolling, flamebait, whatever caught downvotes and got hidden.

Informative posts from people who knew what they were talking about got upvoted, and I saw many comment chains where there was an interesting argument going on and everyone participating got upvotes for making good points.

Reddit is so, so far away from this that it's depressing. You give a horde of greasy autists down arrows for badthought and they're gonna hammer that shit harder than John Bonham


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 14, 2022)

There's also something very fake about reddit's meme culture but it's hard to explain why.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 15, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> There's also something very fake about reddit's meme culture but it's hard to explain why.


Meme culture has been fake for a while. Corpos realized they can 'hijack' memes and advertise their movies. That's why, whenever a new movie comes out, You will see 1-2 memes appear on top page. It's all marketing now.


----------

